# now i figured out my problem



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'd go fishing at 11am... when i should be going either early or late in the evening, it was 7 or 7:30 when i caught that drum yesterday


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You're putting the puzzle together TB but also remember anytime you can get out is the best time.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

time of day is usually the least of my problems when it comes to not catching fish, like SMB said, I go anytime I can and make the best of it, sometimes I burn em up, other times I don't, If I go enough times, youll hit paydirt! The key is to go when you can nuff said...

TB, My offer to get you a bunch of channel cats at Acton lake is still on the table, just need you to get ahold of me through a PM. we can work out the details and logistics

Salmonid


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> time of day is usually the least of my problems when it comes to not catching fish, like SMB said, I go anytime I can and make the best of it, sometimes I burn em up, other times I don't, If I go enough times, youll hit paydirt! The key is to go when you can nuff said...
> 
> TB, My offer to get you a bunch of channel cats at Acton lake is still on the table, just need you to get ahold of me through a PM. we can work out the details and logistics
> 
> Salmonid


I wanna go lol


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> i'd go fishing at 11am... when i should be going either early or late in the evening, it was 7 or 7:30 when i caught that drum yesterday



Wait what? TB you caught a drum? When did this happen? Holla at your boy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

ML1187 said:


> Wait what? TB you caught a drum? When did this happen? Holla at your boy!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


go check it out


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

After seeing your pic I realized I saw you and your catch that evening. My wife and I were taking a walk on the bike trail and saw you with your fish getting your picture taken lol Keep on trying and you will eventually catch more.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Morning and evening been best for me on bass


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice fish man. Where is the detailed report? I think we would all love to read one


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> TB, My offer to get you a bunch of channel cats at Acton lake is still on the table, just need you to get ahold of me through a PM. we can work out the details and logistics


I'll match Sal's catfish offer and throw in a hybrid trip out at East Fork, TB!!! You can even wear the lucky Long John Silver's pirate hat. Get a cell phone already, OMG!!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Eatsleepfish said:


> After seeing your pic I realized I saw you and your catch that evening. My wife and I were taking a walk on the bike trail and saw you with your fish getting your picture taken lol Keep on trying and you will eventually catch more.



nice meeting you today... didn't do good
might try that spot you showed me


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

trailbreaker said:


> nice meeting you today... didn't do good
> 
> might try that spot you showed me



What spot? Jk, don't answer that


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Two more fish in the pics thread, you are on a roll!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Catches TrailBreaker!!! I bet you had some fun reeling in that shovelhead on some light gear. And that was a nice size gar. Two fish in one outing your on a roll for sure. Keep at it, never give up. Being on the water and experimenting different lures and presenting your lure in different ways will pay of more than viewing books, threads and magazines. 

:bananahuge:


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

You are in the zone my man. You're time out there is paying off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

A nice cat on a LURE! Way to go TB!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks... cloudy evening cool air both caught on a walleye diver


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> thanks... cloudy evening cool air both caught on a walleye diver


Was that the top-secret lure you were talking about earlier this year?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

What's happening! You are on a roll!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Was that the top-secret lure you were talking about earlier this year?


nope that was the livingston lure


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm waiting on dandrew,delta oscar and OSG see what they say


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> nice meeting you today... didn't do good
> might try that spot you showed me



Glad to see you are finally getting them. Keep it up!
Good luck on the "spot". I hope it works out, but please keep it to yourself  

One thing I forgot to mention yesterday was don't be afraid to drift baits around under a bobber. It can be anything. Worms, bread, corn, cut bait etc. You can catch all sorts of stuff that way. If you have a second rod set one up that way and use the other one to toss lures around. Just make sure the floater rod is anchored or something so a fish doesn't grab and run with your rod while you are tossing the other around. I do this occasionally especially in new spots when I'm trying to see what's around. Hope this helps.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i won't give it away.... i can't wait to land a striper out of there


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations TB!! 

I haven't been on the site much lately, so I got a text this afternoon saying Trailbreaker has been catching fish!! Holy Cow!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> Congratulations TB!!
> 
> I haven't been on the site much lately, so I gate a text this afternoon saying Trailbreaker has been catching fish!! Holy Cow!!


i've never seen a gar with spots on it's tail


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Way to go TB. Those are some great looking fish. I'm glad to see you are getting into some.

Persistence pays off.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i've never seen a gar with spots on it's tail


If you caught that thing over in Hamilton, those might be healed bullet wounds. Did you get stuck by any of its teeth? I've never caught one that didn't make me bleed


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> i've never seen a gar with spots on it's tail


Yeah, they've got spots on their tails. Did the gar jump out of the water?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> Yeah, they've got spots on their tails. Did the gar jump out of the water?


no it just splashed near the bank


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> If you caught that thing over in Hamilton, those might be healed bullet wounds. Did you get stuck by any of its teeth? I've never caught one that didn't make me bleed


nope didn't get stuck by it's teeth


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> nope didn't get stuck by it's teeth


Those were some nice fish man


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Detainer said:


> Those were some nice fish man


thanks... now i'm waiting on stripers or what ever else to run


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> thanks... now i'm waiting on stripers or what ever else to run


The late fall minnow run is little known, a fishing secret for those In the know really, the action is none stop when you find them but the fight does leave you wishing for more. Anyone know the state record?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Go figure, The best time for humans to go into the outdoor world of wildlife (11am) is not the best for fishies. You should also consider putting on a slicker and trudging out when its raining. Overcast skies and some precip. are a time proven opp. to catch fish. Additionally give a look see to a moon phases map - we have one on our (radio) website but you can find them elsewhere - There's power in them thar magnets!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Go figure, The best time for humans to go into the outdoor world of wildlife (11am) is not the best for fishies. You should also consider putting on a slicker and trudging out when its raining. Overcast skies and some precip. are a time proven opp. to catch fish. Additionally give a look see to a moon phases map - we have one on our (radio) website but you can find them elsewhere - There's power in them thar magnets!


 How important is the Barometer reading? isnt steady pressure much better than rising or falling pressure? I check Wunderweather before I fish for wind/temp/pressure and history and noticed when the fishing slowed yesterday was when the pressure was forecasted to drop. What is your web site addy?
TB, if You wanna catch Cats, just go fish for Crappie with minnows at Acton, last two times I caught a monster blue and 3 nice channels on 14ft Crappie poles!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

If you click on any members 'name' in the top left of posts/threads a drop down box appears with links to back-office stuff. Most don't include sites, but you can find ours there.


----------

